# Cold Smoking in a WSM?



## stevebell (Jul 30, 2011)

If i buy the amazn pellet or sawdust smoker will I be able to smoke in the wsm using this for cold smoking cheese and bacon?

Do i need to go to a MES or propane cabinet smoker for better results?

Thanks

steve


----------



## venture (Jul 30, 2011)

Sure you can, if the ambient temps are low enough.  We have guys on here using the AMNS to smoke in cardboard boxes.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 30, 2011)

You can easily cold smoke in your WSM using the dust or pellet smoker.

I do it all the time.

I also just use my Weber kettle for cold smoking.

If I have a large amount of cheese or bacon I will use my Smoke Vault, but most of the time the WSM or kettle is perfect.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 30, 2011)

Your WSM will be perfect!

I use some stacking cooling racks I got at Walmart for extra room.  They cost $9.

Not sure they will fit, but I can check on my Weber Grill

Venture is correct about the temps.  For bacon it's not a big deal, but if you want to cold smoke cheese, you have to do it when the ambient temps are cooler.

Todd


----------



## meateater (Aug 6, 2011)

Absolutely.


----------

